# added fuel shut off valve, wont stay running......



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

so, as the title says, i added a fuel shut off valve to my troy built storm 2840. pretty simple stuff, a couple snips, removed about 1/2" of line and put the valve in place. I made sure the directional arrow was pointing in the direction of fuel flow. I finished up, added fuel, primed it, fired right up. Ran for about 5 minutes and then began to studder and shut down. It was like it was starving for fuel. I went out, added a little more to the gas tank ( thinking i only added just a little and maybe it was running out ) but as added some more gas, about 30 seconds later, it dies. I primed it a 3 or 4 ties, fired right up again and after a couple minutes, did the same thing........and dies

I am at work now, so i have not had a chance to pull the valve and replace with just a straight line of hose again, but i guess that will be the test to do. 

Anybody ever add a valve and have it do something like this? My thought was maybe the inlet/outlet was restricting fuel flow, but that doesn't make too much sense to me. I bought a few of these black/red plastic shut off valves from amazon, and the reviews seemed fine. I think they were oregon brand, but i'm sure its all the same valves sold under many names.....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CBZXPJU/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485277634&sr=sr-1&keywords=fuel+shut+off+valve


Thoughts?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Anything is possible with plastic valves. Some leak...some restrict flow. Most likely a bum valve, but make sure you have enough fuel in your tank for gravity to do its job. You may also have a tiny piece of newly cut hose blocking things. MH


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

It ran correctly before install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

Ran fine a week ago. A couple days ago I did pull the spark plug to clean it and gap it, but I ran it after reinstall to make sure it was good. 

The fact that it runs for a couple minutes make me think a clog from a line particle isn't the issue.....


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

it is possible some debris got in the line or came off of the inward of the line as well, could be lodged in the line or shut off, or maybe even made its way to the carb. I've never had an issue when installing a shut off valve though and I've done a few of em.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Got to turn it on.......sorry I couldn't resist....pull the bowl and check the flow....


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ive never had an issue adding a shutoff, im assuming its a clog in carb, or float sticking.


-efisher-


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening noupf, Definitely worth taking out the valve first, as that's when the problem started? I've seen some of those red/black fuel shutoffs online, by way of slow boat from China, selling for 3/ .99. I'm willing to bet that they ARE NOT the same quality as the name brand valves I buy for $7. So buyer beware, economy costs money. If the valve removal cures the issue, try a better quality valve....They aren't all the same, despite LOOKING the same. GLuck, Jay


----------



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

JayzAuto1 said:


> GEvening noupf, Definitely worth taking out the valve first, as that's when the problem started? I've seen some of those red/black fuel shutoffs online, by way of slow boat from China, selling for 3/ .99. I'm willing to bet that they ARE NOT the same quality as the name brand valves I buy for $7. So buyer beware, economy costs money. If the valve removal cures the issue, try a better quality valve....They aren't all the same, despite LOOKING the same. GLuck, Jay


two things............. 

1) Would you mind showing me a quality shut of valve? Everything i find is like $15-20

2) I decided to pull the lines off completely. Once i removed the line attached to the inlet for the carb, i noticed some gunk on the top of the hole, i picked it out and it was almost like crisco, a booger of crisco.. So, i thought to myself, i wondered if the inside of the plastic fuel vale had any sort of lubricant inside..........so, i decided to pull one of these cheap valves apart and here is what i found. Should all that grease be in there????? Seems like a big fat NO to me and that some of that grease may have clogged by inlet line at the carb? THe clog was not the same color however, like i said, it was more white in color, sort of like crisco. I wonder if the mixing of grease and gas made it change colors a bit?

Anyhow, perhaps when i primed the carb, it would gave it enough fuel to run for a bit, but then the gunk just became too much and the flow of the gas stopped?

Its too late now to run the thing ( will wake my neighbors ), but ill have to either get a better valve ( now that i dont trust these plastic chinese things ) or just replace the line with a solid piece of hose like i had before and see how she runs.........

i'll update tomorrow when i get a chance


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

not normal for sure.. throw that valve away!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening noupf, Well that valve may not be the cause, but it's junk now. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with a .33 valve, MAY work fine, But on machines that I sell, I'm not risking a fuel leak/possible fire on .33 cents. You should flush that tank and lines. Maybe even replace the lines..... can't trust them now. Here's a link from HD. Similar to what I use, but I get mine from NAPA or local dealers. A place that will give me answers/service/replacement if something goes bad. May want to drop that bowl and see how far contamination went. GLuck, Jay






Briggs & Stratton Fuel Shut Off Valve-698181 - The Home Depot


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

noupf said:


> ". . . Should all that grease be in there? . . ."


I can't imagine any manufacturer investing the time and adding the extra steps involved in carefully adding this grease to the innards of the Valve . . . . not American nor Chinese !

I think someone was playing a prank on you ?


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2016)

JayzAuto1 said:


> GEvening noupf, Well that valve may not be the cause, but it's junk now. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with a .33 valve, MAY work fine, But on machines that I sell, I'm not risking a fuel leak/possible fire on .33 cents. You should flush that tank and lines. Maybe even replace the lines..... can't trust them now. Here's a link from HD. Similar to what I use, but I get mine from NAPA or local dealers. A place that will give me answers/service/replacement if something goes bad. May want to drop that bowl and see how far contamination went. GLuck, Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a B&S shut off valve that came with a length of fuel line and clips for my old Poulan lawn tractor a couple years ago. It cost about $10 or so, but I haven't had a lick of problems with it. It added another 20 years or so to the life of the Poulan, I reckon.:icon_whistling:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I bought a pack of 5 valves on amazon, Oregon brand for $7, they work good for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Simple test. You can get 'splices' at the auto parts store, nothing more than a piece of hollow plastic sleeve that fits in the line. Pull the valve and put that in place of it and see if it runs now. If it ran fine before, it's likely a bad valve but this would confirm it.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I would be a bit concerned that whatever that grease is, some may have worked its way thru the line into the carb and be sitting on the needle valve at the inlet to the bowl causing a restriction. 

I suggest a new valve, and new fuel line section from the valve outlet to the carb. Before installing that however, maybe a straight piece of new line and run the machine for a while to make sure there are no issues with sludge still in the needle valve of the carb. If it goes OK with a clean line, then try a new, goop free valve into the line. If you still have problems, then check the carb for goop and blast it with cleaner.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I suggest adding 3-4 ounces of carb cleaner to your gas tank to dissolve any grease that may have made it downstream. Plastic shut offs seem to have been much more reliable going back in time. That much lubricant internally is poor quality control at best. MH


----------



## noupf (Jul 22, 2013)

sorry for the late update. finally got a new fuel line on there. Took the shut off valve and the remaining lines off. Sprayed a bunch of carb cleaner into the inlet of the carb and put fresh gas in tank, with a little carb cleaner mixed in. Fired right up and ran strong for 15 minutes.

DONE with those plastic crap valves. I'll be sticking with some old school steel / metal shut off valves, even if they cost me $10 a pop.


----------

